# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  WIP - Laundry Rejuvenation

## RufflyRustic

The hot water system finally died last week.YAY!!!! :Biggrin:    A great opportunity to put the new one outside.  The old one was emptied, removed and now I can try to put new life into the Laundry. :Smilie:   
Pulled the fibro off one wall this morning, to find, a glorious growth of funghi and woodrot  :Mad:   
Am I surprised?  Not really  :Frown:  considering the state of the roof and, oh good gravy!!!!,  :Doh:  that was why HWMNBO didn't want me up on the roof checking out the dark side of the ceiling when he re-roofed the laundry 3 years ago  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:    
Looks like his "later" is about to bite him... 
Now, off to search on how to get rid of woodrot  :Frown:   
cheers
Wendy

----------


## echnidna

shhhh!   
till yer get yer shed  :Wink:

----------


## RufflyRustic

:Smilie:  I need to do something while there's no shed  :Smilie:   
Yep, heaps of wood rot there, looks like about half the thickness of the timber from underneath.  Oh well. 
Might as well as go out and get everything so the roof only has to come off once. 
cheers
Wendy

----------


## RufflyRustic

Well,  the roofing iron came up, the insulation went in, the roofing iron put back on and all in a couple of hours.  Then the hard bit of insulating one wall, putting in extra supports and re-walling. That was enough for one day.  :Smilie:   
The next weekend I freed up the painted-in window, cleaned it up and it looks mighty fine after two coats of paint.   
The weekend after that it rained, so only got 3 bits of moulding put up.  
Yesterday, I finally got the bottom window out, sanded and two coats of paint applied.  It just needs one more coat of paint and I can then fit it permanently.  Yay!!! One working window coming up  :Biggrin:   
Next will be to remove the old tubs; paint the ceiling and walls; seal, level and paint the concrete floor; figure out the cabinets; build and fit; source a stainless steel flashback etc etc etc  :Smilie:   
cheers
Wendy

----------


## RufflyRustic

Time for another update. 
The laundry is starting to look really good.  The undercoat/sealer on the villa board went on, I've one coat of colour on the walls, the benchtop has been cut to lenght, the sink surround built to the right size, the bench supports put in place and the plumbing mostly sorted out for the washing machine and sink. 
I'm happy!  I've even finally decided on the cupboards - two shelves under the window, no shelves under the sink which means it will be just one big cupboard and I'll build a corner cupboard to go to the left of the window.  The dryer and washing machine will sit under the bench in an open space.
The ironing centre on the wall, a coat rack and boot locker, picture on the wall near the wall cupboard and it should be about done.  Hmm, that's  about 5 weekends work there at least  :Rolleyes:   
Today will be for finishing the painting.  then it will be time to attempt the floor.  That might be the really hard part :Frown:    But once the floor is finished, it won't be long before the rest of it will be finished  :Smilie:   
cheers
Wendy

----------


## Honorary Bloke

Well Wendy, we'll want some piccies.  :Biggrin:   A great laundry room is a beautiful thing. Just ask my SWMBO.  :Smilie:

----------


## RufflyRustic

er, photos, um, :Blush7:  yeah, that would be helpful  :Redface:    
I was going to paint today, but we had a storm go through just around the time when the light is the best in the room for painting, oh well, another job for later  :Rolleyes:  So instead I continued working on the bench supports. Got another 4 supports cut and the half-lap joints done. This is going to be one well-supported bench. All the work done by darkside methods with my trusty saw, chisels and drill.  :2thumbsup:  A very satisfying way of making sawdust :Biggrin:   
Pic one - trying to show the colour but it's not easy being yellow  
Pic two - the benchtop - working out where to cut out for the water hoses - I was going to go for a bloodwood benchtop, but there would be too much westerly sun landing on it and the slab is right at the bottom, at the back of a big double pile of slabs. It won't see the light of day until it gets moved into the shed  :Cool:   
Pic three - the sink and it's plumbing 
Pic four - the washing machine outlet - nearly finished

----------


## Jill

Go Wendy!!  Wow - most impressive!  There's not much that is more satisfying than making a space really efficient to use, easy to clean and looking great at the same time, is there?!!  You'll be glad of your efforts every time you use it/see it!  I'll check back to see the finish!   
Cheers, 
Jill

----------


## RufflyRustic

Thanks Jill. 
All my sitting, standing and staring at this room are finally paying off  :Smilie:   
cheers
Wendy

----------


## RufflyRustic

Another week has passed and a little more is achieved.
I got the last main coat of paint on last Sunday.  Now to fix up the cornice painting.  I must say, for a first-timer, I'm kinda proud of how good the walls look.  The room is much brighter and welcoming now. 
Ended up having to get a different benchtop in.  I wasn't 100% happy with the colour and this was an easy decision to make when I couldn't get enough matching lamiate to make the sink surround. 
I think I got the right benchtop this time though.  :Smilie:   
Today will be getting the benchtop cut to fit and the sink temporarily fitted. 
Everything after this will need the floor to be fixed and finished before I can get the bench legs made and the cabinets/shelves made. 
Cheers
Wendy

----------

